# Odd ways of finding a new piece of music...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't normally listen to nineteenth century piano music and I don't know a lot about it. But hey, this *Chopin's Ballade Number One* is a piece of all right. 

Not that I'd have known about it, except that I was trawling YouTube for cute doggy videos to lighten my Sunday. 






What is the oddest way in which you've discovered a new piece of music, classical or non-classical?


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Like most typical kids of the 1960's I got most of my musical education(?) from the television (black and white).

Seven years old and I'm rooting through the second hand record bins at the local open air market looking for Sibelius LP's to buy with my half-crown pocket money.











Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Well, I don't know how much you lot across the pond were exposed to these, but this was one of my early exposures to opera:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know my age at the time, about 6 I think.
Also seeing Beverly Sills in the Muppets.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Some more great "cartoon meets classical" moments.


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

As an innocent young lad, I was tricked-_tricked, I say!_-into listening to Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto by that rascal Robin Hood, whose tales of adventure are set against the music of the concerto on an old Tale Spinners LP:











[Tale Spinners is a series of albums for children that combine classic tales with classical music. _Robin hood_ was the first album in the series and was most likely recorded in 1959. The part of Robin Hood is taken by a young Robert Hardy (who also plays D'Artagnan in the Tale Spinners album _The Three Musketeers_, which is accompanied by the music of Gluck).]


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

It was the programme 'What the Papers Say' that introduced me to Arnold's music.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

When you're at the pub drinking a yardglass


----------

